# Mods actually insured?



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

I rang Admiral to tell them I was putting on new exhaust and increasing power by 11-25% (via stage 4 upgrade). £26 for exhaust and £55 for power increase. So not too bad.

One thing to be wary of is the fact that Admiral will not actually cover the cost of any mods - so if my shiny new Akrapovic exhaust gets damaged for what ever reason it ain't insured!

Not sure about Sky or CCI for example - does anyone know if they cover the mods themselves??


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I answered it on the other thread but both SKY & CCI will cover declared modifications such as exhausts etc, for like for like.

Or thats how I was told by CCI and thats what is agree'd on my SKY policy.


----------

